# TDSOL londinium gold



## bubbajvegas

Just thought I'd start the new thread in anticipation of opening them,initial thoughts are londinium bags look classy and have a roast date of 26th June


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Does it give an idea of rest time? My previous londinium bags have done so.


----------



## Spukey

7 to 14 days is usual for Londinium. Never less than 7 i wouldn't have thought.


----------



## Mrboots2u

FAO of Mr C.Chap .... When do you return to the uk? Only reason I ask is for the guest bags of the Londinium being sent and confirmed recipients .


----------



## 4085

I think the suggested rest period for these is a minimum of 10 days from June 26th when they were roasted. So, not long to go!


----------



## MarkyP

The Londinium Brazilian I've got in front of me says "rest for 10 days before opening" as do all of my previous Londinium bags.


----------



## bubbajvegas

Had my first shot this morning in milk,wow..it's lush,cuts through beautifully,rich depth with some zinginess,too early in the day for taste buds to pick up any specific tastes but will be on the espressos after work and looking forward to it,

Oh and CC advised me setting were similar to Raves Jampit and they are,so a good starting point for those that have had it


----------



## CamV6

Funnily enough I have been using jampit for the first time this morning. For me, on a rotary machine a opposed to your lever the Londinium needs to be one click finer on the rr55.


----------



## bignorry

Was going to say made a mistake by trying beans today ,but think i am learning about coffee as can tell it's just too soon.

There is a complex array of taste in those beans but think the full flavour needing a few more days to develop.Very surprised with a creaminess and bitterness being present at the same time.Can only describe it as a hollowness in the taste which I feel will develop with a bit more time,so will leave until sun/mon .

Norry


----------



## bubbajvegas

Man I'm luuuurvin this bean,

just had a 33 second shot with 12 seconds pre infusion,16.2g in,32g out,1.4oz volume settling to 1oz,

Bags and bags of body and mouthfeel,initial shots found me struggling to identify tastes,just knew there was a zinginess with plenty of dark chocolate truffle but on that last shot I had definite almonds but sugary sweet like marzipan and the zinginess was like raspberry jam,was like drinking Bakewell tart drizzled with dark choccy,

Lush lush lush


----------



## Spukey

bubbajvegas said:


> Man I'm luuuurvin this bean,
> 
> just had a 33 second shot with 12 seconds pre infusion,16.2g in,32g out,1.4oz volume settling to 1oz,
> 
> Bags and bags of body and mouthfeel,initial shots found me struggling to identify tastes,just knew there was a zinginess with plenty of dark chocolate truffle but on that last shot I had definite almonds but sugary sweet like marzipan and the zinginess was like raspberry jam,was like drinking Bakewell tart drizzled with dark choccy,
> 
> Lush lush lush


Can't wait until my guest lot arrives, sounds right up my street! Northern Monkeys like short shots with SOME fruits and sweetness but lots and lots of body and chocolate.


----------



## coffeechap

for the five confirmed guests your beans will arrive friday, the rest time for these is ten days so really come into there own post friday, I gave them a go this morning and although really fruity, i know they are not ready yet, going to leave them alone till saturday then really start to play.....


----------



## garydyke1

500g is a nice amount to play with. i look forward to playing with it over the weekend


----------



## 4085

So, when are the guesses going to start as to what they are then?


----------



## Glenn

The link to the feedback form is the same as the Rave one - *Click Here to enter your details*


----------



## coffeechap

try not to guess, not even sure anyone has ever had anyhting like this from reiss before!!!!1


----------



## Spukey

Reiss has had a lot of new beans looking at his blog so it could be something not on his current description list. One thing that i am certain about is that they will be quality greens, roasted excellently.

As i type i am waiting at the top of my garden with an eager look on my face as the posty is due anytime haha.

Spukey


----------



## CamV6

First guess based on very little education on beans and how they tasted this morning - is this an SL-28 bean?

These have really changed character in last 48 he's or so. I think I am going to leave mine until the 14 day mark before coming back to them so as to make sure I am getting the best from them and not wasting my supply when not using at their fully rested best


----------



## bubbajvegas

I'm loving mine,fantastic in milk,I'm just wondering if this bag is tasting good because it had a slit in the bag on arrival so I suppose has been exposed to air a while?


----------



## reneb

mine turned up this morning - coffee bling in a gold bag









can't wait to try them over the weekend.

thanks again to coffeechap for sorting this - really appreciate it.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Have tried the beans today. First shot 18 g in 40 g out and stopped it at 20 secs. My poor digital scales were going faster than the Knight Riders speedo! Tightened grind next 2 shots and managed to get 32g out in 25secs. Really complex flavours which I have to say I was struggling to identify. Very smooth, chocolate and something similar to black cherry.

The first 2 shots although a bit on zingy side were ok. I did notice that there was a fair bit of squirting on the naked pf which I haven't had in ages, possibly my technique.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1

2 observations thus far . 1. These beans are not as dark as expected







Set the PID to 92C

2. A little bland and muted in flavour & need another 3-4 days

1st shot 34 seconds gave me 31.9g from 19.9g. Heavy dark chocolate and a little roasty on the finish, but not overtly bitter.

2nd shot 28 seconds gave me 28.8g from 19.75g. A little more 'open' and touching upon fruit...still mega choc. Roast less dominant

3rd shot a replica of the 2nd but let it run for 30 seconds and created a couple of cappuccinos which were nice


----------



## coffeechap

i dont think these will be anywhere near there best until monday, tuesday....


----------



## Spukey

I too am getting lots of chocolate and a funky sweetness that i cannot put my finger on yet. They need to rest longer so i will hold off until tuesday/wednesday when the beans will meet a legend!

Even now though the chocolate notes cuts well through milk, very very nice flat white.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ill have to wait until Monday, mine haven't come yet ........


----------



## Charliej

garydyke1 said:


> 2 observations thus far . 1. These beans are not as dark as expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set the PID to 92C
> 
> 2. A little bland and muted in flavour & need another 3-4 days
> 
> 1st shot 34 seconds gave me 31.9g from 19.9g. Heavy dark chocolate and a little roasty on the finish, but not overtly bitter.
> 
> 2nd shot 28 seconds gave me 28.8g from 19.75g. A little more 'open' and touching upon fruit...still mega choc. Roast less dominant
> 
> 3rd shot a replica of the 2nd but let it run for 30 seconds and created a couple of cappuccinos which were nice


Just an observation about your comment on the beans being a little bland Gary. I too think they probably need a few more days to reach their best, but one thing to remember that Dave is sorting all these beans out for those of us that prefer a bean roasted on the darker side and that we generally speaking aren't into coffee flavoured with lilt or other citrus type flavours unlike yourself. I hope that you do enjoy the beans in the end.

I too am getting serious chocolate from these and some sort of fruity flavour I can't quite put my finger on, blackberries maybe, it also seems to be tasting very familiar in some ways to the point where I am wondering if I have tasted these beans from another roaster previously.


----------



## garydyke1

Charliej said:


> Just an observation about your comment on the beans being a little bland Gary. I too think they probably need a few more days to reach their best, but one thing to remember that Dave is sorting all these beans out for those of us that prefer a bean roasted on the darker side and that we generally speaking aren't into coffee flavoured with lilt or other citrus type flavours unlike yourself. I hope that you do enjoy the beans in the end.
> 
> I too am getting serious chocolate from these and some sort of fruity flavour I can't quite put my finger on, blackberries maybe, it also seems to be tasting very familiar in some ways to the point where I am wondering if I have tasted these beans from another roaster previously.


Ive had plenty of dark(er) roasted beans in my time. So any observations are not from the uninitiated. My 'bland' comment was with reference to it not being quite ready for consumption







I dont think i've ever found Lilt in coffee tasting, but my search continues ; )

Anyway, I have nailed a brew recipe (for my taste) which exhibits the best in these beans, very tasty. Very much ristretto.

19.9g into 26g in 30 seconds. Split pour , 2 x singles. Chocolate chocolate chocolate, zero bitterness, rounded thick mouthfeel, low to medium acidity. Not a hint of roast. Such a clean sweet finish too. This is quite 'pulp natural' in profile, i could be wrong.

T'other single went into a piccolo, gulped down in seconds.

Im enjoying this coffee ristretto'd


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/353564899126960128


----------



## coffeechap

i totally concur with gary here, ristretto all the way, although i have found it a lot more lively with some definite fruit undertones, huge mouth feel, but then that is pulled on a lever which typically reiss roasts for!!!


----------



## bubbajvegas

It's really nice as a short short americano(Italiano) 50:50 shot water,really brings out the fruitiness in the bean


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Ill have to wait until Monday, mine haven't come yet ........


It's a pain but from the sounds of it the beans won't be ready till Tues anyway. Although I can sympathise as I'm waiting on a Tamper which has gone down with "a bad dose of Hermes!"









But nowt you can do about it.

Thanks for the heads up, I'll switch back to emergency beans till tues. I'm sure they'll live up to their expectations. Thanks again to Mr Chap for organising this!


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> It's a pain but from the sounds of it the beans won't be ready till Tues anyway. Although I can sympathise as I'm waiting on a Tamper which has gone down with "a bad dose of Hermes!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But nowt you can do about it.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, I'll switch back to emergency beans till tues. I'm sure they'll live up to their expectations. Thanks again to Mr Chap for organising this!


Bad case of Hermes , now that made me laugh . I got a few beans left til then. My new espresso cups are somewhere in Manchester too tonight.


----------



## ronsil

Decanted 1 bag into 3 x 80 g sealed tubs with 1 way valves.

Started them Early Sat Morning & initial reaction was that they were not yet at their best.

This morning still a way to go but much better. Can taste the chocolate in there & I get a blueberry flavour coming through.

For breakfast I used rather less milk than usual otherwise the taste seems to wash away quickly in the milk

What is very noticeable when dialing in is that I need to use the grinder even finer than the previous Rave offering. Odd to have 2 different beans both requiring to be much finer than the norm.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Just had a knock at the door, and there was neighbour with a perfectly small box, looking puzzled and tentatively saying "Mr Boots?...."

So my beans have arrived .


----------



## coffeechap

perfect all bags have reached their intended recipients


----------



## Spukey

I had a cheeky espresso today despite me telling myslef that i would until my new grinder arrived. GOD shot as far as Porlex is concerned. 26 second shot but only just over 1oz produced. Super mouth feel and chocolate, then finish of intense sweetness. Cant put finger on the fruit still but probably the best shot i have ever had from the Porlex.

Call it a parting shot for the Porlex, my coffee journey progresses.

Thank you coffeechap on all accounts!


----------



## garydyke1

Anyone ready to guess origin?


----------



## ronsil

garydyke1 said:


> Anyone ready to guess origin?


I think maybe I have an unfair advantage on this. The bean origin was clearly labelled on my bags!!!!


----------



## 4085

My palate tells me this is definitely Costa Rica


----------



## coffeechap

dfk41 said:


> My palate tells me this is definitely Costa Rica


Do you know the difference between Costa Rican and costa coffee


----------



## 4085

Yes, about £7 per kilo


----------



## coffeechap

And you do have to taste them first!


----------



## Mrboots2u

I would almost certainly says its coffee.........


----------



## ronsil

OK - I'm preparing myself for broadsides here but these Beans are doing nothing for me.









We are now 12 days into the resting period (2 days over the suggested 10) & I haven't seen much taste development over the weekend, nor many comments in this thread.

I find them nice, pleasant dark chocolate flavour with a kick of fruit but for me they are not memorable. There are so many more better beans out there at a much more realistic price.

IMO They are very expensive for what they are. I find best suited to my taste as a ristretto or an Americano with just a little milk. Overdo the milk either in a brew or a cappa & the flavour quickly washes away. A little milk however I find very good.

Maybe Londinium Beans are just not for me.

I have welcomed the opportunity of trying these beans curtesy of TDSOL & my thanks go to Coffeechap but I now look forward to the next offering.

I have kept 4 more 80g tubs for further use over the next couple of weeks. I still live in hope for these beans.


----------



## garydyke1

Is this 100% confirmed as single origin? Costa Rica is indeed an obvious punt, but the beans in the bag and grinds smell like ladybirds, Ive had similar smelling coffees from Columbia and Malawi before.

Its definately changing since opening. Less chocolate, less roasty and more fruit/floral components. Sugar-cane/caramel sweetness. Ill be honest Ive not witnessed such an evolution in only 2 days. Im drifting the ratio slowly into espresso range away from ristretto and liking it.

My last pull was 28g from 20 in 27 seconds @ 92c and the first thought that came to mind on the aroma was floral/watermelon! Its like a ghost coffee, the aftertaste vanishes clean.

EDIT - Yesterday I had written this off as bland, but I have to say its opened up now....


----------



## coffeechap

My personal guess is African Malawi is where my sences are pulling me, I have round these have now opened up quite significantly definite fruit profiles and quite delicate, agree Garry in slinger shot I had a watermelon esq flavour however pulled short the fruit flavour darkened to cherry esq. really enjoying these as straight espresso no sugar.


----------



## bubbajvegas

Nearly 3 bags down and think I've settled on my fave pull at roughly 16.5g in,25 out in 28 secs after 10 secs preinfusion producing approx 1.25 oz,this gives me amazing velvety mouthfeel and coating,taste wise I stick with my chocolatey Bakewell tart descriptor,lush man


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> My personal guess is African Malawi is where my sences are pulling me, I have round these have now opened up quite significantly definite fruit profiles and quite delicate, agree Garry in slinger shot I had a watermelon esq flavour however pulled short the fruit flavour darkened to cherry esq. really enjoying these as straight espresso no sugar.


Do you drink your espresso with sugar then?


----------



## jonners

Glenn said:


> The link to the feedback form is the same as the Rave one - *Click Here to enter your details*


I see there are now two entries for the Londinium beans, but the feedback is mixed in with that for the Rave beans. Can they be kept separate somehow?


----------



## 4085

Well, I have pulled half a dozen shots now....mixed bag for me. it takes a few plays to get it right. taste wise, I find a ristretto in 2 ounces of milk quite pleasant if not earth shattering. The coffee cuts across the milk nicely with a definite fruitey taste. as espresso, this morning, more nutty than anything else. The shot is not as thick and viscous and Java Jampit though with more trial and error it may be down to me.

The beans are not very dark though, which begs the question why a roaster with a reputation for roasting for his own particular machine style, has gone so much lighter.

I still have 3 1/2 bags though, so it is too early to form an opinion just yet!


----------



## rmcgandara

I would guess this is a Brazilian SO (just because I am listening some Samba/Bossa Nova and drinking it)


----------



## Mrboots2u

rmcgandara said:


> I would guess this is a Brazilian SO (just because I am listening some Samba/Bossa Nova and drinking it)


I was listening to the Smiths drinking it this morning , what does that mean ?


----------



## reneb

you're miserable now?


----------



## Mrboots2u

reneb said:


> you're miserable now?


Yeah but that joke isn't funny anymore......


----------



## garydyke1

This darker side of life isnt exactly that dark. Even Has Bean has gone darker than this in the past.

I think Reiss has the roast nailed for this subtle bean. I cupped it this morning next to Has Bean Baked Beanz,and, the roasty element is just there ever so slightly more in Londinium.


----------



## reneb

i started something i couldn't finish

in starbucks

i'll shut up now


----------



## Mrboots2u

reneb said:


> i started something i couldn't finish
> 
> in starbucks
> 
> i'll shut up now


Bigmouth strikes again....


----------



## CamV6

I must say I am intreagued by this bean, but loving it more and more by the day. It certainly does want a slower shorter pull. I have found 16g in the basket with 1 1/2 fl oz out works a treat.

Fantastic and unlike anything else I have ever had as an espresso. Yes I get some chocolate but I also get red fruits and then at the end an almost citrus like flavour with some acidity, but very very smoooooth throughout.

What is interesting to me is that as far as my albeit limited knowledge and experience goes I've not really experienced these characteristics i.e. deep/dark chocolateyness followed by lighter vibrant fruitiness it the same cup. Its usually one or the other isn't it? This is a more complex offering than I have encountered before.

I must say I am loving these beans. They also do seem to be getting better with each passing day. The mouthfeel and crema are getting fatter by the day.

Tried it in milk also today. I don't have long milk drinks. Its incredible as a macciato

The only thing I don't like is that I know one day, I will run out of these.....


----------



## garydyke1

CamV6 said:


> What is interesting to me is that as far as my albeit limited knowledge and experience goes I've not really experienced these characteristics i.e. deep/dark chocolateyness followed by lighter vibrant fruitiness it the same cup. *Its usually one or the other isn't it*?.....


Definately not. Great coffees offer both although not always in that order


----------



## Mrboots2u

I have a very limited experience and palate. I can only give you my opinion. Loving it , in latte, deep chocolate, with a hint of raspberry like taste. In espresso , bold , dark , sweet. Don't know if its just me getting used to the Cimbali , but loving watching the pour , the velvety chocolate like colours coming down . Better than anything I've dialled in so far


----------



## Charliej

I've just come to the end of my 1st bag this morning and as I promised myself 1 bag of it per week I'm on the Rave Mocha/Java blend until Saturday. The odd thing is it seemed so good the last time I ordered it from Rave and after the Londinium its a bit of a let-down. I did have a very interesting shot that was 11g of the Londinium beans (the last bit of the bag) and 11g of the Rave Mocha/Java.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Back on the beans today. I pulled an 18g shot in 25secs 32g out! Much less chocolate in this shot compared to a few days ago. Still had the dark cherry and a really clear taste too which I think is watermelon (although I never would have guessed it if Gary hadn't of mentioned it a few days ago). Loads of other things going on that I couldn't identify. Drank it as a short americano. Aiming to go shoter next shot.


----------



## Jollybean

Really agree with Bubbajvegas about the Bakewell tart flavour. This coffee gives a real mix of fruit, almonds and chocolate which I am loving. Much more complex for me than any other beans I have tried, but I am relatively new to this. Thanks for showing me the good stuff Coffeechap


----------



## bignorry

still finding an emptiness or missing taste ,[like a paragraph with sentence blacked out] in these beans, just finished first bag will give it another couple of days before next bag then do a proper taste and pull /weight

review.Had a couple of nice coffees but not anything fantastic maybe its because I dont like fruity?Or I wonder if the heat is affecting the shots.

Like the others Ive noticed the combination of fruity and chocolatey but not getting consistency.


----------



## CamV6

Wow, I just had my morning short double of this......

It really is developing by the day. I reckon this offering has just needed a good long rest post roast TBH.

The smooth choc is still there but the fruits are darker and getting a bit like dried fruits. Absolutely ace. Ooh, and not getting the 'watermelon' at all today. Body is also fuller/fatter once again over yesterday.

Lovely offering, thanks again Reiss and Dave. Brilliant stuff


----------



## Yes Row

Still on holiday and am looking forward to trying the beans on Tues. seems to be a real mixed opinions on them

No real coffee for the the last week, been surviving on Turkish Tea and Efes beer!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried a couple more shots this morning.

Pulled a 21.5g shot from 18g in 25secs a bit too zingy for me&#8230;but I can see where the Bakewell tart comparisons come on about. Completely different to the 30+g shots I've been pulling.

Went coarser, the second shot was 28g out from 18g in 25secs. I couldn't pick out any particular flavours although this appeared to have channelling with it so I'll give it a try again.

I've had quite a few shots with channelling using these beans. Has anyone else had this issue?

I've not change my technique, the only other thing I've done is back-flush the machine with pulcaff and clean the group head screen.


----------



## ronsil

This morning have used the last 80 gram tub of these beans.

Still not a bean I would buy but definitely better down dosing to 17.5g.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

ronsil said:


> This morning have used the last 80 gram tub of these beans.
> 
> Still not a bean I would buy but definitely better down dosing to 17.5g.


What are you extacting from that?


----------



## coffeechap

I think that the thing with these beans are they are medium roasted, I will be ensuring that the next bean we get will be dark, to satisfy more of what the group is about, that said, at 4 this morning I set about tiredly pulling the first shot of the day, 16grams in 27 grams out 1 oz volume, lovely dark berrie flavours, with undertones of chocolate, lovely full mouth feel that lingers, thoroughly enjoyed my first espresso of the day. Ten minutes later loaded it up agaig and fired the same shot parametres into a 9oz latte. The shot cut right through the milk even on a longer drink, however the berries were less prominent and more chocolate, very enjoyable latte but at its best as a ristretto.


----------



## CamV6

Well, I had my short double again today but this time as a macciato. Just blown away by it. Dark and dried berry fruits to the max, lovely rich smooth flavour. I must say, this is the finest bean I think I have ever had!

Folks, serious offer now........

If anyone has any bags of this they think they could live without, I will happily buy them off you at the TDSOL price plus postage.

Just drop me a PM!


----------



## ronsil

This morning 17.5 grams in 24 grams out in 29 seconds 92.5C at brew head.

Coffeechap - this is what I would call a Marmite type bean. I don't mean in taste (never,never,never) but you either love 'em or hate 'em. A bit extreme but it is so. Look at the divided opinion in the group. I think it healthy to have these different opinions.

I PMd you the other day with a Manchester Roaster details, who definitely roasts on the darker side. Coffeefix devotees will know his beans.


----------



## coffeechap

i replied but didnt here back Ron, wondered if you had a telephone number?


----------



## ronsil

Sorry Dave - I thought it strange not to hear back. No PM arrived.

Just PMd you my normal email address.


----------



## Charliej

Ron who is this roaster?


----------



## ronsil

James Guard, The Coffee Circle.

[email protected].

Not too sure if he does direct retail sales but you can always pick up a bag or 2 from Coffeefix in Gatley.


----------



## Charliej

I must try to get over there and try it out, wonder if there is anything interesting for the OH in Gatley, then I can go "Oh look that places looks good let get a drink"


----------



## billcoxfam

Charliej said:


> I must try to get over there and try it out, wonder if there is anything interesting for the OH in Gatley, then I can go "Oh look that places looks good let get a drink"


5 minutes from John Lewis in Cheadle if you need a good excuse to be in the area. Their sale is still on.


----------



## coffeechap

Can we please keep this thread to the bean in question as collating the info every month is fairly difficult, thanks.


----------



## Charliej

Opened my 2nd bag of the Londinium beans today, managed to keep my promise to myself of 1 bag per week so far.

22g in 34.5g out at 1 click tighter grind than the 1st bag. Still hitting me with massive chocolate flavours and huge huge mouthfeel, the fruit seems to have opened up and I'm getting hints of rasberries in a chocolate brownie sort of flavour with caramelly and almond undertones a little like a Daim (Dime) bar.


----------



## garydyke1

The bean in question needs to be revealed


----------



## Charliej

I'm leaning to it being an african bean, there are subtle similarities with the Mocha Ilbu I had from Atkinsons recently which the roaster recommended as being at its best last time I was in there.


----------



## 4085

Well, I have hammered it drinking a bag a day. I know I suggested one a week but there you go! Still unsure about it, mainly because I was expecting a darker bean which normally is not as fruity as this was. I enjoyed it in milk, but not especially as espresso. Will put my comments down on the sheets. I found that sometimes the shot pulled a thinnish liquid and at other times, nice and thick and gloupy.

Again, thanks to Dave for organising and to Reiss for supplying


----------



## coffeechap

garydyke1 said:


> The bean in question needs to be revealed


Not util week three gary


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Tried some TDSOL thanks to Lever Legend. First off were a couple of flat whites using a dose of 18grms - higher than my normal dose. The espresso cut through the milk really well leaving a lingering butterscotch/toffee aftertaste. As a straight double - cut the dose to 16grm so as to be able to pick out individual notes and flavours more easilly. Hint of spice on the nose - lingering fig note in the cup with a hint of sweet orangey spice. This is seriously good coffee.


----------



## garydyke1

Its still drinking well.

18g into 22g/30 secs ristretto. Thick creamy mouthfeel and very chocolately


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Pulled two great and completely different shots this morning.

18g in 20.5g out in 27 secs. Mega chocolate intense flavours bakewell tart.

17g in 25g out in 28 secs. Chocolate fruit flavours but not so intense but with a clear quenching taste like cucumber or water melon. good tips from systemic about reducing the dose.

Drank both as espressos, I'd struggle to say which one I preferred as I thought both were great. definitely loving these beans









Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Just pulled a double using 16grms. On the nose, got a hint of ginger in the fruitiness. It's an intriguing little number.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

The Systemic Kid said:


> Just pulled a double using 16grms. On the nose, got a hint of ginger in the fruitiness. It's an intriguing little number.


 wow, I don't think I've had ginger on any shots but the shorter ones are so intense it's a bit overwelming and i struggle to identify individual flavours. Definitely sweet fruits and almonds but there's so much else going on I can't pick out

What extraction weight / time were you getting?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

urbanbumpkin said:


> What extraction weight / time were you getting?


16grm dose - 30grm out.


----------



## CamV6

So are we allowed to know the identity of these mystery beans yet? Gowon tell us!


----------



## Glenn

We've only had 7 or 8 entries on *this form* - please fill in as this is brilliant feedback for the roaster


----------



## jonners

Glenn said:


> We've only had 7 or 8 entries on *this form* - please fill in as this is brilliant feedback for the roaster


Well I have not entered anything because the Londinium results seem to me to be of little use: They are mixed up with the Rave feedback, as I've pointed out before.


----------



## Glenn

I will filter and split these out into separate sheets once closed for easy review

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## bignorry

Just finished my third bag and now enjoying this bean. Lovely as an espresso but long black is my norm and its hitting the mark for me.

Got it down to 28g from 17g in 26sec . Agree with Gary about the (ghost coffee) the aftertaste does indeed vanish clean. Normally I like to wander around still tasting the coffee a while after finishing, sometimes less is indeed more.

Now finding balance of fruit and chocolatey richness just right as I wouldn't put fruity in my preferences in a bean, this one I like.

Again thanks to Dave and Reiss and not forgetting Glenn also.


----------



## dwalsh1

Reiss hit the spot for me on this one. Excellent dark roast. 19g 28sec 30g yield for my cappuccino . Pity it will cost the earth for 1kg.


----------



## jonners

Just finished my beans. They seemed to go on improving and changing, and I enjoyed them to the last. I recently bought a bottomless portafilter, and I had noticeably more sprites with these beans than with the Rave Cuban.

Any news about next month's beans, Dave?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jonners said:


> Just finished my beans. They seemed to go on improving and changing, and I enjoyed them to the last. I recently bought a bottomless portafilter, and I had noticeably more sprites with these beans than with the Rave Cuban.
> 
> Any news about next month's beans, Dave?


Yes I've noticed more sprites with this one compared to the Rave bean too. My pucks have also seen a bit on the wet side too, but it tastes fantastic. I've recently tried increasing the dose to 19g and have also got some good results too. They've definitely changed and improved as they've got older.


----------



## gtanny

due to the loss of my farther in law and then 2 weeks holiday ive only just started getting back into my coffee so i have only just opened my second bag so still have 2 unopened bags i will start filling the form in soon, so far its a strange coffee but i tried it before going away and it has definatly improved with age as it seemed very mediocre before but now makes a very nice sweet latte and cuts through the milk nicely, although it does seem to go bitter/sour very easily but the milk helps remove this.


----------



## coffeechap

Ok for those that are interested the beans from reiss are Rwandan in origin, check the website out for more details.


----------



## ronsil

coffeechap said:


> the beans from reiss are Rwandan in origin,.


I did PM you & posted here on this as soon as I received the Beans. My packets were clearly labelled Rawandan. Was that a Londinium error?

I also PMd you with a suggestion for a dark roaster for the next round.

You don't appear to have received my PMs. Could you check this & let me know.

Anyway thanks again for your efforts on the DSOL. Very much appreciated:good:


----------



## coffeechap

Got the pms ronsil I had already sorted a roaster however try backed out short notice so Horsham jumped in, I will be organising septembers DSOL then I will get DSOL members to start organising and sorting out the October on ad future ones, so if you would like to initiate negotiations then that would great Ron.


----------



## ronsil

Thanks Dave. I will be going to Coffeefix next Wednesday & will talk with the Coffee Circle Guy at that time.

Any other locals, Manchester,N.West, feel free to join in on Wednesday Morning. I usually get there around 10.30/11.00 am


----------



## Glenn

James (Coffee Circle) is a great roaster. His Barn Raiser blend and others I have tried have been very well roasted.


----------

